# IEW Spring Steamup 2013



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to our host Jim and JoAnn for another great steamup event. Good food, great friends and excellent steam power (plus a few others):


Do this again....


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Some more video from the weekend:



Scott


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles and Scott, 

Really appreciate your posting these great videos. They really show just how much was going on. 

Jim's new switches, increased yard space, mainline track upgrades and new lights in the steaming bay made a big difference. 

Thank you to hosts Jim and Jo Anne for an enjoyable weekend! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

To the "Sunday Gang" 

Thanks for using up some Saturday night leftovers for lunch. Most especially a BIG thank you to Chuck for washing up all the dishes and putting everything away when you were done. 

It was wonderful to see you all again and visit with everyone. 

DA BOSS... Jo Anne 
[using Jim's account to post]


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles and Scott, thanks for the great videos. I appreciate your including my battery powered Mallet pulling the DM&IR ore train in with the streamers. Thanks also to the Stapleton's for hosting the steam up. Chuck Ps. It was a different Chuck who helped clean up.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

Yes... in Jo Anne's message above.. she means Charles B. not Chuck N. 

Thanks go to Ron V for helping to trim trees on the driveway and trimming around the layout with the "weed whacker', and Chuck N for track cleaning and inspection before the meet. The rain on Thursday afternoon and Friday had us concerned, but Saturday and Sunday [up to 5PM] were nice days. Tom Rowe cleaned and inspected the entire track each morning. The near disaster was discovering at 11AM Saturday that the pressure regulator on the gas grill had failed and a new one had to be found before the evening cook out. 

As far as I know there were no major catastrophes on the track except for a couple of track fires that melted some ties. 

Charles and Scott... thanks for the great video.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Part 2 of what I captured. 



Scott


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you ready! 



Scott


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott,

*You had me worried that I had missed it!*


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the really great videos, I could watch them all day. Awesome trains on an even more awesome layout. Looks like a great weekend. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

So was last weekend the warmup for next weekends main event?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Video from the Narrow Gauge weekend. 



Scott


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video of a great weekend. Happy that my K28 had a wonderful run after being stored for almost 2 years now. Always fun to pull all the freight in the yard while Jon puled all the San Juans out there with his K27


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, thanks for the great video. I hope to make it back to Jim's again to enjoy the company. 

Larry


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sorry to have missed the meet. I had intended on showing my Billy to a 7/8ths Dennis conversion, but am nursing some pulled tendons instead. Scott, thanks for the video. I loved the K-28 K-27 part.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it was a very nice gathering of NG enthusiasts and an amazing venue for steaming. Thanks to Jim and JoAnn for hosting a wonderful event. Geoff


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Scott. I really need to retire so I can enjoy more of these steam-ups. Grrrrr


----------



## flashtrain (Jun 20, 2013)

i just wanted to say thank you to jim and joanne for having me and my family over on sunday i am glad that i can get back into the hobby. i need to run my train again very soon.


----------

